# HTML-Seite lokal öffnen



## ich_Schmiddy (7. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte eine HTML-Datei, ich ich aus meinem Java-Programm öffnen will.

//****************
String Adresse = "lsHilfe.htm";
//Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + "javascript:location.href='" + Adresse + "'");
//****************

Mit dem Code oben kann ich ohne Problem eine Adresse im WWW öffnen, aber mit einer lokalen HTML Datei auf der Festplatte klappt es leider nicht... Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2004)

Moin!

und was ist damit ?


```
import java.io.IOException;

/*
 * Created on 07.03.2004
 *
 * To change the template for this generated file go to
 * Window&gt;Preferences&gt;Java&gt;Code Generation&gt;Code and Comments
 */

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 * To change the template for this generated type comment go to
 * Window&gt;Preferences&gt;Java&gt;Code Generation&gt;Code and Comments
 */
public class StartBrowser {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String Adresse = "C:/bookmark.htm";
		
		try {
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + Adresse);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## ich_Schmiddy (7. März 2004)

Danke! Tut perfekt


----------



## masmin (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

mit diesem Code wird die Datei doch sicherlich im Standardbrowser geöffnet, oder? (hab gerade nichts zum ausprobieren hier :-( )

Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem: ich habe eine lokale html-Datei, welche ich in einem JEditorPane angezeigt haben möchte. Eine Website in das JEditorPane zu packen ist absolut nicht das Problem, aber mit lokalen HTML-Dateien schauts da schon düster bei mir aus. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## matdacat (26. April 2005)

Wenn du's mit Seiten aus dem Web schaffst, wirds mit lokalen HTML-Dateien auch machbar sein Stell mal ein file:// vor die Pfadangabe.


----------



## kahra (29. November 2005)

Hm es kann sein, dass du um die Datei extern zu öffnen, den absoluten Pfad der Datei übergeben musst.


----------

